# hello from upstate NY



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello everybody! I stumbled on this forum while searching the net for information on a boat I saw in an article of "The Favored End." I'm glad to have found a forum with others who love sailing and know something about maintaining and tuning these boats.

My boat is a 1972 MacGregor Venture 222 that has been in the family since the early 1980's. My grandfather gave it to my dad, and then my dad gave it to me. By the time my dad was ready to hand her over (due to his purchase of a nice 26' S2 racer cruiser), the boat was in pretty rough shape from everything that had happened to it over the years (especially a nasty trailering accident). But the hull was good, the keel was still there, and the deck was in decent shape; so I decided to do the work and restore her. I replaced all of the running rigging and blocks, did some fiberglass repairs, and completely refinished the cabin inside. My aim was to keep her as close to original as possible, right down to the fake-wood galley and table. She's now in pretty decent shape and looks ten years younger, despite the fact that I'm still sailing with the sails that the boat came with in 1972 (  ). But it's boat, and there will always be work that needs to be done--so I'm glad I found a community of people that have been there, too.

Are there many other Venture owners here?


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard "Upstate/Midstate NY"

Where abouts are you? I'm in the fingerlakes area.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard! With a screen name like that you should fit right in here!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

lol, thanks guys. I'm in the Utica-Rome area.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

CHOCKfullOnuts222 said:


> lol, thanks guys. I'm in the Utica-Rome area.


Ah, so will you be sailing on Lake Ontario, or one of the smaller lakes?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oneida Lake...it's nice and manageable for a novice, but can also get pretty exciting when the wind picks up.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the one with Sylvan beach, right? Nice and square, not like Seneca and Cayuga where I've been sailing (long and skinny)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That's the one. I do most of my sailing in the Sylvan Beach area, actually. I dock at Callahan's Marina, around the corner from Marion Manor (South Bay, I believe).

What's the sailing like on the Finger Lakes?


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty good; LOTS of tacking, naturally.

In the early AM you can count on a good southerly; then by mid morning a good westerly or northwesterly.

Fun.


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

Hi Mike,

This is a really great forum with lots of knowledgeable people. Here are a couple of other more boat-specific sites you might also like:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/macgregor/ Right here on Sailnet

Ask A Macgregor Owner - SailboatOwners.com

MacGregorSailors.com • View forum - MacGregor/Venture Discussion

Macgregor/Venture Forum - Message Index

Also, the Venture Newport 23 and the Venture 24 share many features with your boat:
Venture24 : Venture 24 sailboats

venturenewport : Venture Newport Club - Meeting Room -


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the list of sites. I've visited a couple of them before while looking for parts. I can't remember which one it was, but one of them led me to a guy in Ohio that had the companionway hatch I needed for my Venture (the old one got lost in the lake, naturally). Great resources!


----------



## kgs113 (Dec 10, 2003)

Good to see you here Mike. Looking forward to getting some work done on the toys. 

Kevin
SV Dawendina


----------

